# kommentierte bilder einfuegen, etc.



## mwicki (4. Juni 2008)

Liebe Moderatoren,
Vielleicht kapier ich es ja bloss nicht, aber ich versuchte entspr. der anleitung bilder mit der moeglichkeit zum kommentieren in einem beitrag im testforum einzufuegen. leider finde ich zwischen der anleitung und den tatsaechlichen masken/beschriftungen keinen zusammenhang.
ist diese beschreibung noch aktuell ?

auch schaffe ich es nicht, meinen testbeitrag resp. die (unkommentiert) angehaengten bilder mittels edit button zu loeschen. ??

bitte um unterstuetzung,
dank im voraus, wicki


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: kommentierte bilder einfuegen, etc.*

Servus Wicki

Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen   Landsmann  

Zu deiner Frage:
In dem Antwortfenster findest du die Zeile "Schriftart .... Größe ... Farbe .... Smileys ...." und dann ein Symbol das ein Foto darstellen soll !!!
Dort drauf geklickt: kannst du Fotos von deinem Computer/Homepage hochladen; nachdem du das bewerkstelligt hast schreibst du deinen Text und fügst die hochgeladen Bilder wieder mit einem Klick auf dieses Symbol (du siehst jetzt die Bilder als Text mit dem Namen der Datei) ein (dort wo der Cursor steht wird eingefügt).

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt  

Zur zweiten Frage des löschen der Beiträge im Testforum:
Hier werden die Beiträge automatisch nach einiger Zeit gelöscht  .


----------



## Joachim (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: kommentierte bilder einfuegen, etc.*

Nachtrag:

Das löschen eigener Beiträge geht nirgends im gesamten Forum - man kann seinen eigenen Beitrag jedoch noch 60 min nach absenden editieren.


----------

